# Kassia - 9th century female composer



## Marcos (May 3, 2021)

An album of her compositions by VocaMe is rather beautiful and intriguing. They sing in 3 part harmony at times, but I'm pretty sure these were not notated. Howard Goodall talks about her briefly in his BBC documentary (Part 1, at 14:30). If he is correct it seems strange that she remains so obscure. Any fans out there?


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

I love Ek Rizis Agathis, but I'll be honest and say it's all I've heard before now.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

So she's a forerunner to Hildegard of Bingen?
The first video is "unavailable" to me.


----------



## Marcos (May 3, 2021)

hammeredklavier said:


> So she's a forerunner to Hildegard of Bingen?
> The first video is "unavailable" to me.


Here are a couple of alternative videos, if these don't work then search for Kassia and VocaMe on youtube.


----------



## Helgi (Dec 27, 2019)

Here's a recent album by Cappella Romana that I've been enjoying:










The music is better than the graphic design.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Kassia shows up in the television series _Vikings_, played by British actress Karima McAdams.









I recall she sings a wonderfully exotic song in one segment. I wondered at the time if it were a genuine Kassia song or if the production's composer had penned the piece. In any case, it had an "ancient" tonality to it.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

As a side remark, one would think that with the right amount of marketing, design and attractive musicianship, say with some non-vocal features too, there'd be a bigger potential market for this. I'm pretty sure that some Hildegard releases have sold well (such as the Hyperion release).


----------



## Marcos (May 3, 2021)

SONNET CLV said:


> Kassia shows up in the television series _Vikings_, played by British actress Karima McAdams.
> 
> I recall she sings a wonderfully exotic song in one segment. I wondered at the time if it were a genuine Kassia song or if the production's composer had penned the piece. In any case, it had an "ancient" tonality to it.


----------

